# Advice to myself



## Electric Car-Nut (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry but your budget is for a scooter scale vehicle. Perhaps a three wheeler if you can find one with a bad or missing engine. then add a small golf cart scale used motor from the cart salvage or an electric pallet jack motor from the industrial fork-lift service company in your area. and a 24 to 48 volt system with flooded lead acid golf cart batteries, Four to eight. as a controller look at a homemade relay and rectifier diode controller for four speeds and low cost.


----------

